# weber river below rockport



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

so on sunday i may be heading out to the weber river below rockport and i was wondering from the many people that live closer to there than i do and that fish it often what should i expect at this time of year as well as what would/is working well as well any input and info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

greenguy said there was just a touch of stain on the river so you should be good.... anyway you could stop by the house friday afternoon, i could hook you up with a few of my "silver thingy's" that tend to do well up there?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

kochanut said:


> greenguy said there was just a touch of stain on the river so you should be good.... anyway you could stop by the house friday afternoon, i could hook you up with a few of my "silver thingy's" that tend to do well up there?


thanks alot i will try to see if i can make it up there what do you want for them?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

nothing


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have not been up there for a couple of weeks but from past experience...........During the first warm weather the snow in the relatively low elevations around Silver Creek and another tributary that comes from the east just below Rockport which name I cannot remember start to run high and stain the Weber quite a bit. After that first melt of lower snow it will clear some until Rockport fills and spills then it will "blow out" until the high country runoff ends around mid July. Whether the warm weather this past couple of days is enough to get that lower snow melting in earnest is a big question mark. The very low snow pack is another big question. Let us know what you find first hand.


----------



## Dorpster (May 28, 2008)

I was up last Sunday below spillway, LOW water still only at 29 cfs. Tried my usual wet fly 18" above sow, had one right away although they got off then nothing for 2 hours. Once they start to let the water flow through from dam it will be good but right now water is low and slow at that point in river. Post your results be curious to hear results.


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

fished below the res a couple of times in the last week. Havent caught anything but whities, which is a surprise from catching beasts of browns, and some chunker bows all winter. Anywhoo, the fish arent picky. the problem lies in being very quiet. I've noticed when I wade right in to the main riffle/pool by the spillway that a lot of the fish holding close to shore will vacate, and spook the others. I have done very well when I've been quiet, or rested the pool for a period of time. Try princes, hares ears, zebras, almost anything really... just get a good drift, and they'll take it. I've done best lately on red zebra with silver tinsel, and caddis imitations, on smooth, continuous drift through the 'likely' looking holding areas... trial and error, with flies, and depth, until you get it right. There have been a few trout eating the bwo's up there too, and this has been at like 9 in the morning. fluorocarbon, or very light tippet helps

[attachment=0:2uburn35]rockport spillway.JPG[/attachment:2uburn35]


----------

